# sump tank for new tank



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

I just upgraded to a 37 gallon from a 20 gallon. I would like to transfer everything over, but something i don't like in my 20 gallon is all the stuff i have in my tank. I use an internal filter, as well as a CO2 injector and a heater. I was thinking of putting a 5 gallon sump to my new 37 gallon to so i can hide these things. 
but i was just reading you shouldn't have a sump on a planted tank.

anyone have any thoughts, and how i would go about doing this if it is a good idea.

thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I asked the question as well. See the thread below for some discussion.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/my-sump-planted-tank-12511/


----------

